# Another 'Limited Edition' Golf GTi on the way



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Not confirmed for the UK as of yet, but...



VW Wolfsburg said:


> *VW Wolfsburg*
> _17 May 2007_
> 
> *The Golf GTI Pirelli is back*
> ...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I thought they said they weren't going to dilute the GTI brand this time around :? .....well at least they are not diluting it with sh1t slow models :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Looks like one of the base editions with those wheels. My mate had one of the Pirellis - quite nice with the diamond cut wheels.

What next - the GTI Recaro, GTI Motronic :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Oh look, a yellow golf with a pirelli badge. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

i cio;m rgihw

Ow!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Leg said:


> i cio;m rgihw
> 
> Ow!


I have to agree.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sales must be really bad for the Gti to be release yet another special edition so soon, you can still get the 30s and with a discount too. Ive seen brand new normal ones for 17450

They'll be giving them away with cornflakes next.

0-60 6.8 :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

The Golf GTI Cornflake edition


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

If its the Colour posted above more likely GTi Crunchy Nut.....


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Why, oh why, oh why..............


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Well, if v.w. dont want to buy back r32's something must be up.
Which reminds me, did you sell yours Kev?
Ive managed to px mine in the the m6, got 19k , but little off the asking at the top end money.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It's now been confirmed for a September arrival here in the UK. :?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh I had one of the early Mark2 golfs with those Pirelli wheels, never realised it was a limited edition :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> It's now been confirmed for a September arrival here in the UK. :?


Really? strange decision...not fussed about the trim myself...the Edition 30 is a better package overall, despite sharing the drivetrain


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Both ed30 and this thing are pointless.

Just shows the state of the vw group.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > i cio;m rgihw
> ...


sorry, that Golf made me nod off and I banged my head on the keyboard


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

:lol:

Told you i agreed.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Oh I had one of the early Mark2 golfs with those Pirelli wheels, never realised it was a limited edition :lol:


Didn't realise it was, both my mums Scirocco GTX and Storm had Pirelli 'P' slot wheels on


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Will they come with Michelin OEM tyres?


----------

